# Lake Macquarie tues 8th Jan



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Finally some time to fish,
Going to Fish Swan Bay (Lake Mac) on Tuesday Morning. Its fairly shallow so will be catching the high mid morning.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll try to be there Steve, but I am having a small yak problem that is getting fixed this week so it depends what happens tomorrow, but i might be there in the prowler. I'll let you know monday night.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Steve won't be there, time is running out on me before friday and a lot of thinks to do.

Good luck mate

Cheers Dave


----------

